# Next stage? Ovulation drilling or Injectables??



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All, 

I'm new to the site so hope I am asking this in the right section. 

I have PCOS, irregular periods (maybe 2 per year) and I don’t ovulate. I have been on Clomid with regular scans for a few months. I started on 50mg then moved to double dose (100mg) and now I am on triple dose (150mg). On both the 50mg and the 100mg I didn’t ovulate. This is my first month on the triple dose but so far I don't have good results   my nurse has advised if this doesn’t work I have 2 options. 
1)	Ovulation drilling 
2) Injectables


Has anyone does either of the 2. I don’t know which on sounds worse. The 1st i will need to have a minor operation which I’m scare of and the 2nd I will need to regularly inject myself, which again I’m scared of. My nurse has said that the injectables work out quite expensive as they are not something the NHS pays for.

Just want to know if anyone has done either or both, what are the pros or cons? any success stories? 

 that tripple does will work as I'm fed up of all the treatments.


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Clomid didnlt work for me either  so I take clomid and Menopur (injection) from what I understand clomid makes you body think it needs to release he hormone and menopur is the actual hormone. I am currently on my2nd cycle of clomid menopur mix, I ovulated on CD26 last cycle and am currenlty on cd12 and have 2 follies at 11mm on left overy and one at 8 on right overy so am having another 4 injections and get another scan on thurs eve.

In all honesty I wanst scared of the injection, I saw it like when you wax your legs, ya know you count to 3 about 20 times before you finally have the guts to pull the wax strip off, I can honestly say the needle goin in doesnlt hurt at all (i do it in tummy, plenty more fat, the thight hurt a little) it is 40 million times less painful than waxing and very easy to do. if you go on you tube there are loads of vidios of people injecting it on there, the needle is tiny.  I am paying for my menopur BUT there are lots of people who get it on the NHS so I would question it if I were you, I am in the middle of apealing my local PCT as they dont fund anything including clomid for people in my situation but other PCT's do (hubby has daughter from previous mariage) menopur is £15 per injection, so far this cycle I have used 9 so it is not cheap, the scans are £130 and I will be having at least 2 if not more this cycle.

If I do not get pregnant this cycle I am goin in for a lap to check the tubes and ovarian drilling so I am in a very similar situation to you. 

Good luck in your decision but please dont let the fear of the injections put you off as it really is nothing, I even let my 9yr old stepdaughter have a go the other day. bless her she wants to be a Dr now.


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I haven't checked my posts and didn't see your reply. In the end I opted for the drilling and my op is this Tuesday. I decided to go for drilling as my nurse said you get better results on the injections after drilling so if it doesn't work ill go for the injections after this. Drilling was free for me on the NHS but I would have had to pay for the injections. 

How is everything going for you? Did you ovulate?
I can't believe you have to pay for the scans. When I was on clomid I had a scan about every 3rd day and it was free, I guess I'm lucky. 
Hope everything is going well for you and hope you get good news. Keep me posted.


----------

